# Puppy Chow or Muddy Buddies



## SierraCook (Jan 7, 2005)

This is a recipe that my grandmother used to make. Kids and adults, too love the stuff!!

Puppy Chow

12 oz. package chocolate chips
1 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup of butter
1 box Rice Chex
2-3 cups powdered sugar 

Melt chocolate chips, peanut butter, and butter together. Place ½ box Rice Chex into jelly roll pan. Stir in half of the chocolate/peanut butter mixture. Place coated Rice Chex into large plastic bag with powdered sugar. Shake and remove from bag. Repeat with the other half of Rice Chex.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2005)

Puppy Chow? LOL!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 7, 2005)

It is kind of an interesting name.  That is what my grandmother always called it.  I suppose it is because the powdered sugar made it look like dried puppy food that has the milk coating.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2005)

I like it! 

Hey, what is your new avatar of? Is that a University thing?


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 7, 2005)

The logo is from the Humboldt State University, Forestry Club.  I graduated from HSU in 1993.  Go, Lumberjacks!!


----------

